# Appeals submitted at home affairs



## BIZIMA (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi forum people, 
I lodged my appeal for PRP at Harrison 77 since the 27/01/2014 and still didn't get any feedback up to now. My application under section 27(g) was rejected because of a letter of support from the mother of the child. I have contacted almost every one in the dha leaderships but could get any update on my case.
Does anyone know what happens with the manual applications? 

Regards


----------

